
Ask HN: What do you want to make if you’ve infinite amount of investment? - alvis
For me:<p>Something that
1. Make people able to find their ideal job, something that value their contribution
2. Standardize different API interfaces into one integrated solution (eg soap to restful)
3. Enable me to stay focus to work at home
======
bsldld
I would like to work on four free and opensource projects (all under non-
profit model):

\- A system for eliminating poverty by forming amalgam of best parts of UBI
and NIT; this solution will involve developing both hardware and software
(this actually ties in with the following three projects)

\- A platform for free multi-modal global education system where everyone if
free to choose the subjects they want to learn (many students don't get to
study the subjects they want to study because someone else(i.e. the education
institutions) decides whether a student is granted admission for the course)

\- A system for free healthcare (many people cannot afford even simple
treatment, I have seen this happen in front of me at various places).

\- A platform to guage micro and macro economy at global scale to make
informed decision by everyone possible.

Anyone wants to join me on this journey? :)

~~~
alvis
To a certain extent, project 2 has been achieved by the internet and all those
online courses. But the problem is recognition. How are we going to make these
degree more accepted across the society?

~~~
bsldld
Yes, it is achieved to a certain extent but what I am envisioning is a
platform that is a way to gel together online and offline but is recognised
world over. There are already efforts in this direction but that has not taken
flight yet.

------
rdtwo
Live in a greenhouse, on a lake, build bikes for kids. With a bit more money
id start a charity. With a bit more id have my own town that id run in my own
vision for the employees of the above. With even more money id fund a huge
aquarium and aim to replace the aquarium trade with captive bred fish. With
even more money id fund a google replacement.

------
alexmingoia
I would build my dream home, live in it, and invest all the rest 50/50 in free
charity healthcare and medical research.

------
searchableguy
For me.

Buyout all the small innovative startups and build an empire of big companies.
I would develop my own technocratic country with its own advanced military....

------
axegon_
Focus solely on research and open source. For a side project start a
motorsport team. Not f1 because of politics but lmp or formula e(until it also
becomes too political).

------
mathdev
A big artificial biosphere to launch out of the solar system and live there
away from all the human nonsense.

------
enonevets
New OS

